
Starting an IT Blog - AbbyBrowne
Probably you could share some tips on how to improve your writing skills when it goest to software engineering articles? Thanks!
======
roymurdock
You should put "Ask HN:" in the title of your submission, so the title would
look like this:

"Ask HN: Improving writing skills for starting a tech blog?"

------
PhoebeRussell
I consider myself a good article writer actually, but when it goes to IT and
software engineering, I usually choose services like
[http://writemypapernow.org/](http://writemypapernow.org/). Try it!

------
HarrietBenson
Well, once I watched this tutorial
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0dHLhpS5M8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0dHLhpS5M8)
Try it!

